# Feature 6-0-0 Max Rate You've Used?



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Thinking ahead to 4 of July and want that absolute blow you mind green for the weekend. So the label is 2 oz per 1000 which is pretty good. Was wondering has anyone pushed that rate a little more as a one time app and was blown away? If so what's the max rate you've used without getting to the black lawn look? Or I've got a bag of Carbon X and could go nuclear plus the feature at label rate. Curios what's your cocktail?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Up to 4 oz FEature per 1000 sq ft. + 4 oz Potassium Nitrate. Apply in 2 gallons of water per 1000 sq ft. Or 4 oz FEAture + 8 oz soluble 20-20-20 again in 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Up to 4 oz FEature per 1000 sq ft. + 4 oz Potassium Nitrate. Apply in 2 gallons of water per 1000 sq ft. Or 4 oz FEAture + 8 oz soluble 20-20-20 again in 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft.


Thanks Doc......
@Greendoc

I have some Jacks 20-20-20 I use for my Bananas Trees but that rate is like 1 tablespoon per 2 gallon.
You think Jacks at the 8 oz rate you recommend is fine? The jacks label geared more for plants and nurseries. 
https://www.jrpeters.com/20-20-20-general-purpose


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

@Greendoc has got my spray and pray curiosity peaked with his 4th of July recipe and I can't wait.

So I'm gonna do a test run at the end of next week on 1000 sqft area out back that was a former dog area.

4 oz Feature + 8 oz Jacks 20-20-20 Water Soluble I'll coin it "Docs Nuclear Green."

I'll post some before and after pics of test area.

Here's a pic of the area back in April when I took back my grass from the dogs. I don't have recent cuz I really don't pamper it like the rest of the lawn so if I smoke it, oh well.
I'll get a shot if it in the morning how it looks now


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> @Greendoc has got my spray and pray curiosity peaked with his 4th of July recipe and I can't wait.
> 
> So I'm gonna do a test run at the end of next week on 1000 sqft area out back that was a former dog area.
> 
> ...


Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Jack's and Peters are interchangeable. In using that product for the past 20 years, I know grass tolerates 8 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft just fine.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Jack's and Peters are interchangeable. In using that product for the past 20 years, I know grass tolerates 8 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft just fine.


Thanks for the recipe. I never even thought about using the Jacks on the lawn, I just think of it like A+ Super Miracle Grow for my plants, roses and bananas. Great product.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Jack's and Peters are interchangeable. In using that product for the past 20 years, I know grass tolerates 8 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft just fine.


Sorry not trying to hijack the thread, but @Greendoc would any water soluble 20-20-20 work like Southern AG?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That will work too. 20-20-20 is pretty much similar among manufacturers


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Awar said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack's and Peters are interchangeable. In using that product for the past 20 years, I know grass tolerates 8 oz per gallon per 1000 sq ft just fine.
> ...


@Awar you going to do the 4th of July recipe too? Do it!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Your plants will love you if you apply 1 tablespoon FEAture and 1 tablespoon 20-20-20 together. Especially if they are acid loving plants .


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Probably! I'm focused on my first ever PGR app now but as soon as I overcome that with a healthy lawn I'm thinking of water soluble 20-20-20 for my lawn and plants, and I already have Main Event iron (similar to FEature). So i should be all set!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Following


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Your plants will love you if you apply 1 tablespoon FEAture and 1 tablespoon 20-20-20 together. Especially if they are acid loving plants .


I'm gonna try it on the Gardenias.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's the Reclaimed dog area I'm gonna run the color test on late this week...still sand poking thru from Leveling.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

@Greendoc

So I did the "Docs Nuclear Green" application today in the dog test area.

The area is 414 sqft

Proportions adjusted accordingly from 8oz Jacks triple 20 and 4 oz Feature per 1000 in 2 gal water to:

3.3 oz triple 20 per 414 sqft
1.6 oz feature per 414 sqft

Sprayed from FlowZone with Red XR Teejet in 0.8 gal water

Here's photo of area at 4pm time of application I'll take another in 24 hours and 48 hours etc. to figure out how many days before the 4th weekend I should apply to peak at the right time.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Can you apply the Feature 6-0-0 on really hot days? It's in the mid-90's here and I don't want to burn the lawn, also do you need to water it in after application in this heat?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

daviddsims said:


> Can you apply the Feature 6-0-0 on really hot days? It's in the mid-90's here and I don't want to burn the lawn, also do you need to water it in after application in this heat?


Personally I never apply any serious Foliar iron or nitrogen In the full Sun or heat of the day. Heck RGS even has warnings about that.

I Apply in the late day early evening and let it absorb overnight. I know the FAS guys apply in evening and water it in the next morning.

Feature I've never watered in the next day and have been fine.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

@FedDawg555

Any update thus far?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Your plants will love you if you apply 1 tablespoon FEAture and 1 tablespoon 20-20-20 together. Especially if they are acid loving plants .


@Greendoc for bermuda you recommend 2 gal. of water per 1000 for FEature + 20-20-20. What happens if I use less? I usually spray 0.5 gal. per 1000, do I have to do multiple passes? I should be using the foliar apps spray tip right?

Also for plants like roses, gardenias, hydrangeas, annuals, etc. do I apply this as foliar feed or root irrigation?


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Following. Just ordered Jack's 20-20-20. Having a huge 4th blow out in the cul-de-sac behind the house...need it to be extra fresh!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

cbagz said:


> @FedDawg555
> 
> Any update thus far?


I'm out of town till tomorrow so I had the wife shoot me a pic. It was definitely greener the next day when I left. I'll take another when I get home at 4pm which is same time I sprayed for comparison.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

The other post she shot this morning so light wasn't the same. I had her go out and take another which at 320 so the light is pretty close to 4pm. Anyway I did a side by side and you can definitely tell a pretty good response from the pre application photo on left and current one on right.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@FedDawg555 can you share where you bought your Jacks?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> @FedDawg555 can you share where you bought your Jacks?


Green House Mega Store. $40 for 25lb bag.

https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/fe--jp--2020


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

What was the consensus on the feature 6-0-0 and potassium nitrate mix? It appears the conversation switched to using 20-20-20, and then no other mention of the potassium nitrate suggested early on in the thread. Does one give different results than the other?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> What was the consensus on the feature 6-0-0 and potassium nitrate mix? It appears the conversation switched to using 20-20-20, and then no other mention of the potassium nitrate suggested early on in the thread. Does one give different results than the other?


I just had 20-20-20 on hand. Not really sure if the PN was better.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Updates? Going to hit my lawn with this mix this weekend


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

cutigers08 said:


> Updates? Going to hit my lawn with this mix this weekend


It definitely worked good...I'm doing Whole lawn Sunday if rain holds out, I've been hit with heavy rain everyday this week.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@FedDawg555 If you don't mind. Please take pictures before and each day after for a couple days.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Got up early and sprayed @Greendoc recipe 8 oz Jacks and 4 Oz Feature p/k this morning plus .25 oz TNex PGR p/k. Let's roll.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

cutigers08 said:


> Updates? Going to hit my lawn with this mix this weekend


Get some before and after photos if you get your spray on today


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@FedDawg555 those are nice straight lines


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> @FedDawg555 those are nice straight lines


I love spraying with the morning dew especially with the PGR apps.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Well at least I got my application done by 830 am. The bottom just fell out at 2pm.....I really wanted a good Foliar absorbing in today. It's watered in now.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FedDawg555 said:


> Well at least I got my application done by 830 am. The bottom just fell out at 2pm.....I really wanted a good Foliar absorbing in today. It's watered in now.


Same thing happened to me today. I my in my backyard though. I was going to spray the front yard before sunset that no longer looks like it's going to happen.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@Greendoc What do you think is the maximum time before you see maximum darkening on the leaf blades?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Happens in 24-48 hours


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Happens in 24-48 hours


Here's 24 hours comparison: thanks @Greendoc for the recipe I'm impressed after 24 hours. I'm more impressed because I was already green and it pushed it to the next level. 48 hours I'll post another update, I'll be really impressed if it gets even darker.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow that's impressive for just 24 hrs! :thumbup:

I added 3 oz/k Main Event and 3 oz/k 20-20-20 to my PGR app this morning. I went light as I'm going to throw down my monthly granular fert app mid week and it also contains some iron.

Maybe mid next week I'll go all-in like you if I don't have the deep green that I'm looking for.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Awar said:


> Wow that's impressive for just 24 hrs! :thumbup:
> 
> I added 3 oz/k Main Event and 3 oz/k 20-20-20 to my PGR app this morning. I went light as I'm going to throw down my monthly granular fert app mid week and it also contains some iron.
> 
> Maybe mid next week I'll go all-in like you if I don't have the deep green that I'm looking for.


Yeah it's been fun playing with this mixture. I will say mixing the Jacks and Feature in hot water is a must for theses quantities to get a complete Dissolved mix. Sprayed it with the red XR tee jets no problem.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

So here is 48 hours later pic on right. Pic on left is at 24 hours. Definitely darker at the 48 hour mark.
On a side note you can definitely see the Tiftuf vs the 419 on the hill shot and the cultivar split clear as day.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@FedDawg555 which cultivar do you prefer?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> @FedDawg555 which cultivar do you prefer?


Tiftuf by a mile. That hill get lots of shade in afternoon so I went with it there. If I could go back a year I would have don't Tiftuf everywhere.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Bermuda_Triangle said:
> 
> 
> > @FedDawg555 which cultivar do you prefer?
> ...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

419 is not the best Bermuda for a home lawn for many reasons. It was meant for open areas with no buildings, trees, and a staff capable of attending to its agronomic needs.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> 419 is not the best Bermuda for a home lawn for many reasons. It was meant for open areas with no buildings, trees, and a staff capable of attending to its agronomic needs.


Any reason why almost every builder in GA chooses to lay 419 sod? Is it availability, price...etc?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Availability and price. In Hawaii, one variety of Zoysia is installed by builders, landscapers etc even though it is nematode susceptible, does not do well in shade, cool weather, or rain. Availability and price.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

It's an interesting cycle, this price/availability vs demand circle. If you get a quote as a builder for landscaping it's almost assumed that you're going with 419, unless you specify otherwise. There are multiple local farms that grow it because, well, that's what's being requested by the landscapers ... and the landscapers request it because, well, that's what's readily available and cheap. Breaking these cycles require some strong outside forces. Same thing pertains to fertilizers .. it's all the same thing until finally there's enough demand to get the big boys to change up their product line.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

corneliani said:


> It's an interesting cycle, this price/availability vs demand circle. If you get a quote as a builder for landscaping it's almost assumed that you're going with 419, unless you specify otherwise. There are multiple local farms that grow it because, well, that's what's being requested by the landscapers ... and the landscapers request it because, well, that's what's readily available and cheap. Breaking these cycles require some strong outside forces. Same thing pertains to fertilizers .. it's all the same thing until finally there's enough demand to get the big boys to change up their product line.


That's exactly what happened to me...when we hired the company to put the yard back together after the pool build they quoted Bermuda sod. I didn't ask more questions so I got 419 and that's my fault. However a month later when we repaired the hill side I made sure to get Tiftuf. Lesson learned. I'm hoping in a few years when the 419 is more mature and established its high maintenance will diminish. But right now it's like a whiney little spoiled baby crying all the time. Needs constant attention. The tiftuf is like a grown adult. Doesn't need much but some food and cutting.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

FedDawg555 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > It's an interesting cycle, this price/availability vs demand circle. If you get a quote as a builder for landscaping it's almost assumed that you're going with 419, unless you specify otherwise. There are multiple local farms that grow it because, well, that's what's being requested by the landscapers ... and the landscapers request it because, well, that's what's readily available and cheap. Breaking these cycles require some strong outside forces. Same thing pertains to fertilizers .. it's all the same thing until finally there's enough demand to get the big boys to change up their product line.
> ...


419 is for the golf fairway or sports field with the Super and his crew giving it constant attention. That is not really going to change over time. There are almost no 419 lawns in Hawaii. Too fragile.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > corneliani said:
> ...


I've really considered overseeding the 419 with Arden 15. Just not sure if it would out compete the 419.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Would a 15-0-0, like Ferromec AC, be too much in this mixture as a replacement for Feature 6-0-0? Maybe half rate the 15-0-0 Ferromec ? https://www.domyown.com/ferromec-ac-liquid-iron-15-p-21302.html


```
"Bermudagrass: Apply 4-10 fl. oz. of FeRROMEC AC per 1,000 sq. ft. with sufficient water for good coverage. Three to five applications per growing season usually produce the best results."
```


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ferromec is not chelated. So if mixed with anything other than Urea or straight AMS, a brick will be formed in your spray tank.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Thank you for the quick reply and information @Greendoc glad I asked! I will try to find feature 6-0-0. There's a macroN by lesco at siteone I was going to pickup tomorrow ( https://www.siteone.com/en/202020-lesco-macron-soluble-fertilizer-20-20-20-25-lb/p/4556 ) and I'm eager to try out your formula as my Bermuda is really struggling right now and I'm at a loss as to what to do with it and I've been paying close attention to this thread. It definitely needs something, hell I'd almost try a regular 
21-7-14 at this point.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

wiseowl said:


> Thank you for the quick reply and information @Greendoc glad I asked! I will try to find feature 6-0-0. There's a macroN by lesco at siteone I was going to pickup tomorrow ( https://www.siteone.com/en/202020-lesco-macron-soluble-fertilizer-20-20-20-25-lb/p/4556 ) and I'm eager to try out your formula as my Bermuda is really struggling right now and I'm at a loss as to what to do with it and I've been paying close attention to this thread. It definitely needs something, hell I'd almost try a regular
> 21-7-14 at this point.


MacroN is Lesco's soluble fertilizer product line. They have different formulations of it. I've used their 20-20-20 on a new emerald zoysia sod install last year since it included lots of minors too.. but had to spike it with some Feature as it's not that heavy on Iron. Essentially it's what was recommended in this thread, except that I should've went w heavier rates it seems. Good to know. 
Here's that label, for ref:


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Trying to find the label on this right now since it says CA only without having to drive over to my local socal branch 
https://www.siteone.com/en/082977ca-lesco-green-flo-liquid-fertilizer-ca-only-6-0-0-2-12-gal/p/466769

O


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

wiseowl said:


> Trying to find the label on this right now since it says CA only without having to drive over to my local socal branch
> https://www.siteone.com/en/082977ca-lesco-green-flo-liquid-fertilizer-ca-only-6-0-0-2-12-gal/p/466769
> 
> O


Here's the non-CA label. Looks like just HA & N. (??). 
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=12564&resourceId=21465


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

I've used Feature twice already at the 2oz rate per k and have had absolutely no visible results. Not sure why this product is so hyped on here. I've used regular FAS in the past and that has shown green-up within 24hrs of use.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

lawndog said:


> I've used Feature twice already at the 2oz rate per k and have had absolutely no visible results. Not sure why this product is so hyped on here. I've used regular FAS in the past and that has shown green-up within 24hrs of use.


Have you tried going up in rate to say 3-4oz p/k? I use the 2 oz rate with PGR apps and really don't get a big response but I don't get any bronzing which is what I'm shooting for. When I jump the rate to 4 oz I definitely see a response. When I add Jacks to the mix it really pops.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm not getting the same pop I got out of it last year either ... makes me wonder if I'm hitting a max genetic threshold or something? Switching over to FAS isn't doing anything special either. Neither is the MicroGreene.

Maybe my expectations need to be tempered (?).


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You are reaching the point where the lawn is Iron saturated or else other elements are missing. This is the caution I need to attach to pushing one thing. Be it Nitrogen, Iron or any other nutrient in isolation.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

@Greendoc When the lawn is iron saturated...

Does that mean the plant has developed some level of iron tolerance and you have to increase your dosage amount?
Or, is the iron bound up and the plant is unable to access the iron?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Neither. You have reached the point of diminishing returns. Any more Iron you add will not do any more good.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Came across this is in the search results and just wanted to point out the I was getting zero results with FEature and my soil tests indicated that I was low in Iron. I've tried it multiple times in the last year and didn't see a lick of difference in color.

After talking with a few ppl they said my water pH may be too high while spraying. I used some citric acid to bring down my pH and I'm getting SIGNIFICANT results after 12 hours. Wasted a half of a bag of FEature getting zero results before this.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> Came across this is in the search results and just wanted to point out the I was getting zero results with FEature and my soil tests indicated that I was low in Iron. I've tried it multiple times in the last year and didn't see a lick of difference in color.
> 
> After talking with a few ppl they said my water pH may be too high while spraying. I used some citric acid to bring down my pH and I'm getting SIGNIFICANT results after 12 hours. Wasted a half of a bag of FEature getting zero results before this.


What was you water PH before and what are you bringing down to after using the citric acid?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

My pH was 8.5 before. Someone wrote the wrong amount in their journal saying they used 1 oz per Gallon, so that's where I started and my pH ended up at 1.4 :lol:

On my next batch I tried using 0.2 oz per gallon and ended up at a pH of 2.4. I was trying to aim around 5. So a little CA goes a very long way.

I noticed a huge difference in color on both separate tanks.

I have seen no ill effects from using so low of a pH carrier. I used 1.5 oz of FEature per k.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Would ascorbic acid work as well as citric acid?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> My pH was 8.5 before. Someone wrote the wrong amount in their journal saying they used 1 oz per Gallon, so that's where I started and my pH ended up at 1.4 :lol:
> 
> On my next batch I tried using 0.2 oz per gallon and ended up at a pH of 2.4. I was trying to aim around 5. So a little CA goes a very long way.
> 
> ...


Interesting I may give it run to see what the results are after lowering the ph.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use 10ml of 29% Phosphoric Acid in about 8 gallons. brings it down to around 5.5ph for me


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> Came across this is in the search results and just wanted to point out the I was getting zero results with FEature and my soil tests indicated that I was low in Iron. I've tried it multiple times in the last year and didn't see a lick of difference in color.
> 
> After talking with a few ppl they said my water pH may be too high while spraying. I used some citric acid to bring down my pH and I'm getting SIGNIFICANT results after 12 hours. Wasted a half of a bag of FEature getting zero results before this.


I just tested my water and was surprised that was 8.2+ before adding Feature. I'm assuming feature would push it to extremely base. My pool test kit can't get a color match since feature adds a red color to water I'll have to check mixture with a digital PH meter. Once I get my digital meter I'll add some Citric Acid to mixture and try to shoot for a 5-5.5 PH mix. My Spreader Mate holds 9 gallons of mix any recommendations on the amount of Citric Acid to start off with per gallon? I'm thinking like others said start adjusting small so maybe .05 oz per gallon x 9 = .45 oz per tank of CA. Or do I need to go even lower on initial dose?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > Came across this is in the search results and just wanted to point out the I was getting zero results with FEature and my soil tests indicated that I was low in Iron. I've tried it multiple times in the last year and didn't see a lick of difference in color.
> ...


I've only tried it the one time and got the results I mentioned above. I measured my pH before adding FEature. I think it matters what the water is before you add the iron. At least that's how I did it. Let me know what you end up doing and what your results are. I'm curious.

Also.. I sprayed with a pH of 1.4 and had zero negative effects. Just super dark grass. Ha. So if you don't want to wait for a digital pH, you'd probably be safe to go overboard with the CA.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@FedDawg555 have you had a chance to try it out with a lower pH?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> @FedDawg555 have you had a chance to try it out with a lower pH?


Not yet I will this week tho and post an update.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

jrubb42 said:


> @FedDawg555 have you had a chance to try it out with a lower pH?


So with my digital calibrated PH meter my water starts outs around 7.8

My first tank for the front mixed feature with warm water and tested. I assumed it was going to be a base ph but the feature mixed in brings the PH of mix down to around 4.0. I added about a 1/2 teaspoon of citric acid to 9 gallon mix and PH of mix was around 2.5. Sprayed this on the front.

2nd tank for the back, I adjusted the water prior to adding the feature to see if doing it first made any difference compared to adjusting whole tank mix after. Final solution was around 2.5 also. Sprayed this on the back.

Both sprays were around 3pm yesterday so I'll update later today.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

jrubb42 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > jrubb42 said:
> ...


Great thread thanks! Do you water in the feature after a certain time on the blades?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > FedDawg555 said:
> ...


Not consciously I've done it the next morning and sometimes not. Never had a problem either way. Feature is not as potent as FAS.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> > @FedDawg555 have you had a chance to try it out with a lower pH?
> ...


@FedDawg555 I don't see where you ever said how the lower PH worked for you last year on your feature app? Did you see any difference?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

GoDawgs said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > jrubb42 said:
> ...


Yes I did see a difference. I started adding a pinch of Citric Acid to the tap water to lower the PH to around 4-5 and then mixed in the Feature. I got a pretty good response once I started doing this. The CA goes along way so just add a little...like literally a very small amount in a 9 gallon spray tank can drop the PH a lot.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey guys, sorry to bring this back from the dead but is there a zoysia safe mix like this? I'm trying to keep my N below 2lbs this year, so would just using feature/main event alone get these types of green up in zoysia?


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Has anyone had Feature clog the strainer? Using a 50 mesh strainer and had one complete clog, dissolved in hot water and partially clogged on the second attempt, any tips? Rate is 1oz/1000, 2Ksqft.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Herring said:


> Has anyone had Feature clog the strainer? Using a 50 mesh strainer and had one complete clog, dissolved in hot water and partially clogged on the second attempt, any tips? Rate is 1oz/1000, 2Ksqft.


Never have but I use a agitator on my trailer sprayer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, I have never had an issue with it clogging my filter on my sprayer and I think I have a 50 mesh also and I usually just use cold water. Did you mix it up with a paint mixer and a drill?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I never had any issues with it in my M4S sprayer. I do remember it being a PITA to dissolve but once it was fully mixed I never had any issues with it coming out of solution or clotting up.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yeah, I have never had an issue with it clogging my filter on my sprayer and I think I have a 50 mesh also and I usually just use cold water. Did you mix it up with a paint mixer and a drill?


I used a five gallon bucket with a gallon of warm water and the Allway spiral mixer on the drill then transferred to the sprayer. Maybe give it a few minutes to dissolve after mixing next spray?

I read about pouring through a filter into the sprayer. I usually take the debris filter out when adding but going to pour through the debris filter on the Flowzone next attempt and see.

I am also tank mixing with a water soluble fertilizer and adding these in at the same time. Maybe next time add fertilizer and dissolve completely, then add Feature and dissolve completely? The fertilizer is Southern Ag 20-20-20 at 8oz/1000sqft.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Maybe try mixing longer? I'm assuming you are spraying 1 gal/M? You still shouldn't be having too many issues with what you are mixing?

You mind me asking where you got the Southern Ag 20-20-20 at?


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Maybe try mixing longer? I'm assuming you are spraying 1 gal/M? You still shouldn't be having too many issues with what you are mixing?
> 
> You mind me asking where you got the Southern Ag 20-20-20 at?


I'm going to mix for longer, yes spraying 1gal/1000. The first cold water attempt clogged the strainer to where the pump on the Flowzone cut off. The second didn't clog as much but did have a lot of buildup on the strainer afterwards.

I got the Southern Ag 20-20-20 at Farmer's Supply Company in Wilmington NC, it's leftover from last season. This year I restocked with Bulldog Fertilizer Company's 20-20-20 from Green Resource, the label looks very similar and was $28 for a 25 pound bag. This is made by SQM who also makes the Ultra Sol 20-20-20 so could all be the same or very similar fertilizers.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Herring Do you know much about Green Resource? Seems like they may be a good alternative to Site One and Ewing in our area


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes they're a great place for warm season lawns. Their website isn't the greatest so make a trip down there to see what they have. If you're in Wilmington though I highly recommend Triangle Turf and Ornamental, great folks and knowledgeable, have just about everything in stock.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks! Very true about their website, not so great.

Forgot about Triangle. Plus they are in my part of the county. Will give them a shot next time I need something.


----------



## Reel_Alabama (Aug 22, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> Up to 4 oz FEature per 1000 sq ft. + 4 oz Potassium Nitrate. Apply in 2 gallons of water per 1000 sq ft. Or 4 oz FEAture + 8 oz soluble 20-20-20 again in 2 gallons per 1000 sq ft.


@Greendoc Is the 2 gallons per 1000 sqft because of the FE or the 20-20-20? I'm generally at 1 gallon per 1000 and was going to apply the 20-20-20 without the 4 oz of FE. Is that too little water for 8oz of fert?


----------

